# It’s The Miscast The Actor Movie Thread



## BAYLOR (Nov 28, 2021)

Take your favorite films and put the wrong actors in roles that they are not suited for at all. For example Star Wars , with Adam Sandler  in the role of Han Solo .

This can be any actor and film from any era.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 28, 2021)

John Belushi in the title role of Cleopatra
Tagline: “TOGA! TOGA! TOGA!”
(Afterwards he marries Richard Burton a few times)


----------



## Boaz (Nov 30, 2021)

Miscat?  Miss Cat?  Sounds like something to do with Catwoman.  My apologies to Julie Newmar, Eartha Kitt, Michelle Pfieffer, Halle Berry, and Anne Hathaway, but they were all miscast.  Lee Meriwether is Catwoman to me.

In the James Bond franchise, just switch Herve Villechaize to Jaws and Richard Kiel to Nick Nack.

@BAYLOR Can you imagine Sandler mimicking Chewbacca or screaming at Leia?


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 30, 2021)

Charles Hawtrey as the Terminator.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 1, 2021)

Any role Jason Momoa has done. Oh, wait, you were asking a different question.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2021)

Sam Worthington as Hannibal Lector .


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 1, 2021)

Robin Williams as John Wick.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 1, 2021)

Alex, I could see that working. Kinda.


----------



## worldofmutes (Dec 1, 2021)

Bruce Campell as Lone Starr (*Spaceballs*)


----------



## KGeo777 (Dec 1, 2021)

The Night Stalker with Don Knotts as Carl Kolchak.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 1, 2021)

Okay, Droflet...

Alan Alda as Hellboy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2021)

Burt Lahr as Judge Dredd


----------



## Pyan (Dec 1, 2021)

Sid James as Spiderman.
Charles Hawtry as Conan.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 1, 2021)

Crocodile Dundee as Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## therapist (Dec 1, 2021)

Chris Pratt as the next James Bond.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 1, 2021)

Marilyn Monroe as Lassie


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2021)

Moe Howard as Dirty Harry


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 1, 2021)

Sid James as the Joker.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2021)

Dana Carvey  as Indiana Jones


----------



## Harpo (Dec 1, 2021)

Paul Rudd as The Incredible Shrinking Man


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 2, 2021)

John Candy as Jack Reacher


----------



## Harpo (Dec 2, 2021)

John Candy as Satan, in anything


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 2, 2021)

Harpo said:


> John Candy as Satan, in anything



John Candy  was a wonderful comedian/actor . One of the best, he died too young.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 2, 2021)

Sean Penn as Buddy the Elf.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Dec 2, 2021)

The Green Cross Code man as the voice of Darth Vader.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Dec 2, 2021)

James Cordon as Barbarella


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 2, 2021)

I could see Sid James as the Joker, or some strange British equivalent. Likewise Kenneth Williams could have been an interesting Joker, if he'd been able to play the role straight somehow!

Anyway, Sigourney Weaver IS Mary Poppins.
And Joe Pesci IS Obi Wan Kenobi.
Featuring Quentin Crisp as Indiana Jones.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Dec 2, 2021)

Charlton Heston as Shaggy from Scooby Doo
Keanu Reeves as Mrs Doubtfire
R2D2 as Tyler Durden
Steven Seagull as Frodo Baggins
David Lynch as Harry Potter
Mr Rogers as Baron Harkonnen
Rolf Harris as the Child-catcher


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Dec 2, 2021)

Toby Frost said:


> Sid James as the Joker



Mwa ha ha ha. Winner. 

From a mate's comic that he's writing at the moment:


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 2, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Mr Rogers as Baron Harkonnen



He who controls the neighbourhood controls the universe!


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 2, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Mwa ha ha ha. Winner.
> 
> From a mate's comic that he's writing at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 84363


That I would like to see.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 2, 2021)

Martin Short as Wyatt Earp in Tombstone


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 2, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Charlton Heston as Shaggy from Scooby Doo
> Keanu Reeves as Mrs Doubtfire
> R2D2 as Tyler Durden
> Steven Seagull as Frodo Baggins
> ...



The Baron Harkonnen  "  It's a wonderful day on Geidi Prime , a wonderful day on Geidi Prime. Won't you be my neighbor .


----------



## KGeo777 (Dec 2, 2021)

Mickey Rooney as Taylor in Planet of the Apes


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 2, 2021)

KGeo777 said:


> Mickey Rooney as Taylor in Planet of the Apes



and Barbara Streisand as Nova .


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Dec 3, 2021)

Brian Blessed as See Threepio


----------



## KGeo777 (Dec 3, 2021)

Ray Zdybrow said:


> Brian Blessed as See Threepio


It could work if they went for a Falstaff kind of C3P0.

"Sir Luke is aliiiive!"



BAYLOR said:


> and Barbara Streisand as Nova .


That is too frightening to contemplate but I get the impression it would turn into a musical. Rooney was quite a song and dance man. Also a convincing boxer in a movie. 
I was originally going to say Rooney as Quint--in fact--around 1980--there was a proposal to do a Jaws spook called CHEEKS with Rooney in some role.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 3, 2021)

Ray Zdybrow said:


> Brian Blessed as See Threepio



Id pay money to see that.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 3, 2021)

Norman Lovett as HAL9000.

"Open the pod-bay doors Hal."

"It's Hol."

"Open the pod-bay doors Hol"

"I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that."

"Why not?"

"I've forgotten which button opens them."


----------



## Vince W (Dec 3, 2021)

Ray Zdybrow said:


> Brian Blessed as See Threepio


This is in the wrong thread. THAT would be perfect casting.

Rosanne Barr as Princess Buttercup.


----------



## Dave (Dec 3, 2021)

Ray Zdybrow said:


> Brian Blessed as See Threepio





KGeo777 said:


> "Sir Luke is aliiiive!"





Vince W said:


> This is in the wrong thread. THAT would be perfect casting.


Agreed, we want to see this.

Macaulay Culkin as Anakin Skywalker


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 3, 2021)

John Wayne in The Sound of Music

Pee-Wee Herman in Rocky (I can hear him calling "Oh, Adrienne!")

Brian Blessed in A Quiet Place


----------



## Danny McG (Dec 3, 2021)

Linda Lovelace in Kill Bill


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 3, 2021)

Toby Frost said:


> John Wayne in The Sound of Music
> 
> Pee-Wee Herman in Rocky (I can hear him calling "Oh, Adrienne!")
> 
> Brian Blessed in A Quiet Place



John Wayne in the Sound of Music?  Im trying imagine him singing Edelweiss .  It's just too horrible to imagine.

How about  John Wayne is William Wallace ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 3, 2021)

Dave said:


> Agreed, we want to see this.
> 
> Macaulay Culkin as Anakin Skywalker



Yes, and they can call it* Home Alone on Naboo.*


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 4, 2021)

"Aliens have invaded Earth, Brian Blessed. They respond to sound."
"SOUND? WHAT SORT OF SOUND?"
"Loud sounds, Brian. We'll have to go quietly."
"ALRIGHT THEN, I'LL WALK ON TIPTOES. OFF I GO!"


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 4, 2021)

Toby Frost said:


> "Aliens have invaded Earth, Brian Blessed. They respond to sound."
> "SOUND? WHAT SORT OF SOUND?"
> "Loud sounds, Brian. We'll have to go quietly."
> "ALRIGHT THEN, I'LL WALK ON TIPTOES. OFF I GO!"



We know how that movie would end.


----------



## KGeo777 (Dec 4, 2021)

It's A Wonderful Life 

Robert Mitchum as George Bailey


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 5, 2021)

KGeo777 said:


> It's A Wonderful Life
> 
> Robert Mitchum as George Bailey



John Lovitz  as Mr Potter .
Rosanne Arnold  as Mary Bailey 
Stecen Seagal  as Clarence


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 5, 2021)

Vin Diesel as Bob Cratchet


----------



## wagtail (Dec 5, 2021)

Groucho Marx as Atticus Finch


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 5, 2021)

Kermit as Yoda

A small, green, talking puppet that lives in a swamp?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 5, 2021)

WC Fields is Citizen Kane.


----------



## reiver33 (Dec 5, 2021)

It’s A Wonderful Life, but starring Christopher Walken


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 5, 2021)

Leon Errol is *The Hustler.*


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 5, 2021)

Ben Turpin as Neo in *The Matrix  *


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 5, 2021)

Rick Moranis as Darth Vader?


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 6, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Rick Moranis as Darth Vader?


----------



## Droflet (Dec 6, 2021)

Now _that _is one Big Helmet.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 6, 2021)

Dark, too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 6, 2021)

Mike Myers  is Paul Atreides


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 6, 2021)

with Pee Wee Herman as Baron Harkonan


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 6, 2021)

Rob Schneider  as Ethan Hunt


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 7, 2021)

Jason Momoa as Gollum.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 7, 2021)

How about Danny De Vito & Arnold Schwarzenegger in their comedy “Twins”, but each playing their Batman villain characters Penguin & Mr Freeze?
Yeah, I know, not exactly correct for this thread, but the idea popped into my head....


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 9, 2021)

Paulie Shore is Wolverine


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 9, 2021)

It's not exactly casting, but I've long thought that Brian Blessed and George Takai should form a super-team where they fight evil by telling it off.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 13, 2021)

Bee Arthur as Barbed Wire.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 13, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Bee Arthur as Barbed Wire.


How about Humphrey Bogart as Barbed Wire?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 15, 2021)

Stephen Lewis as Inspector Goole.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Dec 16, 2021)

Gene Wilder as Spock


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 25, 2021)

KGeo777 said:


> The Night Stalker with Don Knotts as Carl Kolchak.



I would pay money to see that.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 25, 2021)

Alex The G and T said:


> Vin Diesel as Bob Cratchet



Bob Cratchet : " The way I see it Mr Scrooge, you have two choices. Either you give me a substantial pay raise or ill rip your scrawny  malnourished  arms off and beat you with them.  Oh and,  I really do  insist that you use more coal for the fire,  or else  .  "


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2022)

David Lee Roth  as Dr Dolittle    _Plays the song  If I could Talk to the animals by Van Halen._


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jan 31, 2022)

Seth Rogen as Lord Voldemort. His evil laugh: "Uh-huh-uh-uh-uh-uh."


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 6, 2022)

Justin Timberlake is Hamlet


----------



## KGeo777 (Mar 20, 2022)

This one is going to be painful to think about so beware:


Conan the Barbarian

starring

Tiny Tim


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2022)

KGeo777 said:


> This one is going to be painful to think about so beware:
> 
> 
> Conan the Barbarian
> ...



Im picturing Conan amed with a deadly Hyborian  ukulele .


----------



## Pyan (Apr 8, 2022)

Danny DeVito as the Predator.
Arnold Schwarzenegger as R2D2.
Shirley Temple as Maleficent.
Pee Wee Herman as Gandalf the Grey


----------



## worldofmutes (Apr 8, 2022)

Michael Douglas from *Falling Down *as Lieutenant Holner, The Postman


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 5, 2022)

*Westworld   * Jack Gifford as The Gunslinger.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jun 5, 2022)

I think Pee Wee Herman would have been pretty good as Piter de Vries.


----------



## Boaz (Jun 12, 2022)

Michael Richards as Oskar Schindler in _Schindler's List_.


----------

